# Ostsee-Dorsche



## Knurrhahn (3. Mai 2006)

Ein paar Bilder von Gästen die eine wirklich erfolgreiche
Woche an der Ostsee erleben konnten.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

in der Tat ... sieht sehr erfolgreich aus ! :m


----------



## ollidi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ich werde verrückt. Hauptsache das klappt Pfingsten auch so.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Schöne Dorsche, vor allem auch ne schöne Größe #6


----------



## Makreli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

|supergri|supergriCool solczhe möchte ich auch mal fangen!
Hofentlich lassen die noch ein paar für uns übrig!|supergri|supergri


----------



## bacalo (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

#h kräftiges Petri #6 

zu diesem Fang.

Jetzt gibt es vorerst nichts mehr zu knurren - oder |kopfkrat .


In Kürze steht unser alljährlicher Ostsee-Törn an und da bin ich doch beruhigt, das auf den beiden Bildern "unserer" fehlt .

Allzeit Petri 

bacalo


----------



## goeddoek (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

|schild-g  und #r  zu den strammen Burschen. Da habt Ihr ja kräftig zugeschlagen - Glückwunsch und Petri Heil #6


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Das ist doch garnichts|supergri . Pfingsten wird schlimmer. 

Nen fettes Petri den Fängern.

Ollidi, wir sollten doch ein zwei Transportkisten mitnehmen .


----------



## sharkhooker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Moin
Sieht richtig gut aus!
Petri Heil sag ich da nur!
Bin mal gespannt ob ich es schaffen werde vom nächsten Trip ach nen paar Digi's zu schiessen.
Petri


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Wird wohl Pfingsten nicht mehr viel zu holen sein für euch.
Ab kommendes Wochenende bin ich wieder mit Gästen unterwegs.  
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ich bin auch oben am WE Knurri aber ob Boot fahren was wird wage ich zu bezweifeln bei angesagten 4 Stärken aus NO.
Wir machn vom Verein Brandungsangeln mit grillen.


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Bis zu welcher Windstärke aus welcher Richtung ist es denn überhaupt möglich mit dem Boot rauszufahren? Ist ja für unser Treffen auch ganz interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ii Jörg
Bin am Samstag in Rostock mit Kunden auf Herings-Jagt.
Habe also mit ner 4 kein Problem.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Super Knurri, kann ich 50 Heringe abhaben? Aber Abends bist de wieder da oder?

@sunny, das mit dem Wind ist immer so eine Sache. Als Grundregel kann man sagen das bei Südlichen Winden bei 4 noch raus gefahren werden kann aber bei Nördlichen Winden bei 3 meist Schluß ist. Am schlimmst ist Nord Ost Wind.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Super Knurri, kann ich 50 Heringe abhaben? Aber Abends bist de wieder da oder?
> 
> .




Wenn ich meine Gäste versorgt habe, kannst du von mir alles bekommen sogar meine Heringe.   
Wir sehen uns am Abend, ich will ja noch mit der Spinnrute los.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Sehr schön!!die Dorsche sind zur zeit echt gut, habe ich selbst erlebt (fangbericht 29.4.06 fl-förde)!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Nun fängt es auch endlich in der Brandung an zu beißen.
Gestern Abend konnten einige schöne Plattfische und einige kleine Dorsche gelandet werden.
Mit dem Hering läuft es auch noch vernünftig in Rostock.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Kunze (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hallo!

Hört sich wirklich gut an.

Einziger Haken: Ich wohne 600km von der Küste weg... :c #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Die Dorsche sind immer noch da. :q 
Ich war gestern mit Knurri draussen und die Ostsee war so platt wie sie es nur an drei Tagen im Jahr mal ist. War ein herrlicher Tag mit einigen schönen Dorschen. Abends beim reinfahren gabs zum Abschluss noch den ersten Horni. Ich schätze mal noch zwei drei Tage bei diesem Wetter und die silbernen sind fett da. Das letzte Bild soll der Horni sein.


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Sauber, sauber #6 . Das lässt doch hoffen, dass es Pfingsten auch noch so ist|supergri .


----------



## Peterpaul (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Was ne glatte See - scöne Fische! Wenn alles klar geht, dann gehts morgen früh auch auf die Ostsee :l


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

geiles ding!!!!schöne fänge !!!
bin heut und morgen draußen .morgen ab ca.10-10.30 in egernsund !!!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

das sieht doch herrlich aus !!!
obwohl die drift ja nicht so doll ist ... |rolleyes
aber so einen schönen Tag muß man einfach genießen !!!!

@Ostseeangler
viel Erfolg an der FL-Förde !!! #h
erwarte ausführlichen Fangbericht ...


----------



## Peterpaul (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> geiles ding!!!!schöne fänge !!!
> bin heut und morgen draußen .morgen ab ca.10-10.30 in egernsund !!!


Cool - werd wohl diesmal von Langballigau starten! Viel Erfolg #h


----------



## ollidi (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Schicke Bilder Jörg. #6 
Hoffen wir nur mal, dass es so bleibt. |rolleyes


----------



## JunkieXL (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Die Platte beißt? Sehr gut, dann geh ich am We mal los!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> das sieht doch herrlich aus !!!
> obwohl die drift ja nicht so doll ist ... |rolleyes


Du wirst es nicht glauben aber wir hatten eine Drift/Ströhmung von 1,5-2 kmh. War echt heftig.


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Gestern lief es auch wider richtig super.
Bilder folgen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ich schau in diese Treads schon garnicht mehr rein.
1000km bis hoch.:c :c :c 
Ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder umsiedeln.:m


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Die Hornhechte sind da!


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Jau bald ist Pfingsten und dann geht es nach 3 Monaten abstinenz endlich wieder los!! Jehaa!! Und dann sogar gleich ein schön langes Wochenende Hurra!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Es nimmt kein Ende! |uhoh:


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Gestern eine Mefo.
Bilder folgen


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Knurri, so langsam quälst du uns aber doch ganz schön. Das wird Pfingsten nicht unter 3 Flaschen Härke Strafe zur Folge haben|supergri |supergri .


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

man - das sieht gut aus !!!! #6
Vattertach gehts los !!!
Boot auf der Ostsee einweihen und ein paar Dorsche verhaften !!! |bla:


----------



## Yupii (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Knurri, so langsam quälst du uns aber doch ganz schön. Das wird Pfingsten nicht unter 3 Flaschen Härke Strafe zur Folge haben|supergri |supergri .


..und das ist wirklich eine hammerharte Strafe:q:q
denn wer Härke trinkt, steckt auch Häuser an und frisst kleine Kinder


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Keine Ahnung was Härke ist.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Luzifer (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hi Knurri
ich glaube Härke ist Biergebräu 
schöne Bilder haste rein gestellt


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Luzifer schrieb:
			
		

> schöne Bilder



dieses WE wird das bestimmt anders aussehen bei dem Wind .... |uhoh:
da hab ich schon mal Zeit .....


----------



## Klausi2000 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung was Härke ist.
> Gruß Knurri!


Kenn ich auch nicht  - auf Wikipedia findet sich Folgendes:





> * Produkte*
> Härke Pils
> Härke Dunkel
> Härke 1890
> ...


Ich glaube, du solltest dich eher auf die letzten drei Punkte - die gar nicht lecker klingen - seelisch und moralisch vorbereiten.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A4rke
http://www.haerke-brauerei.de/

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Klausi2000 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern eine Mefo.
> Bilder folgen



Wo bleiben die Fotos??#h
Christian


----------



## Klausi2000 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ich hab gerade mit Ralf telefoniert ... er kommt nicht ins Internet ... daher müssen die Fotos noch ein bischen warten ... Ich soll Allen Grüße bestellen!

Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Is auch besser so.... immerhin sin des ja noch zwei Wochen bis zum Pfingsttreffen.... :v

Aber dann!!!! :q


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ..und das ist wirklich eine hammerharte Strafe:q:q
> denn wer Härke trinkt, steckt auch Häuser an und frisst kleine Kinder



Auf mich trifft alles drei zu:q :q .


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Das Wetter war in den letzten Tagen wirklich übel.
Aber in einer Stunde geht es wieder raus.
Es regnet zwar wie Sau aber dafür ist es windstill.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Luzifer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hi Knurri

bei uns ist das Wetter auch nicht besonders.

viel Spaß noch


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Nach dem Wind (Sturm), der hier momentan blässt, hätte ich gedacht, dass ihr garnicht raus könnt.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Grad schon mal geluschert bei windfinder, wetter online usw usw
soooo schlecht sieht es für Donnerstag bisher ja noch nicht aus ... |kopfkrat
Donnerstag solls mal losgehn von Grobo aus denke ich .....


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Grad schon mal geluschert bei windfinder, wetter online usw usw
> soooo schlecht sieht es für Donnerstag bisher ja noch nicht aus ... |kopfkrat
> Donnerstag solls mal losgehn von Grobo aus denke ich .....


Moin
Neidisch ohne Ende!

Oder doch, naja bis zum 15.06

Petri


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

das mit dem WInd am Do. entwickelt sich ja nicht so gut. Eigentlich wollten wir auch mit dem Boot raus, aber die WIndmeldungen für Donnerstag morgens sind ja nicht gerade so berauschend. Ich krige auf jeden Fall bald ´ne Krise. Am 06.06 wollten wir schon hoch, zuviel Wind, 3 Tage später war der absolute Ententeich. Und jetzt entwickelt sich der WInd schon wieder so schlecht :-(


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

ja schöner Mist ....
*Windfinder *sagt Windstärke 4 .... ( zumindest am Do )
Windrichtung stimmt allerdings ..... ma sehen ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Gestern konnte ich trotz heftigen Wind ein paar (17) schöne Dorsche mit nem Rapala Wobler fangen.
Alle Dorsche bei 5m-7m Wassertiefe gefangen
Pilken ging bei dem Wind überhaupt nicht.
Und für die nächsten Tage sagen die eine 7-8 an.
Heute ist es hier besonders heftig.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

puh .....
schöner Mist ... |uhoh:
hab mir immerhin nun nen riesen driftsack gekauft - denke der wird was bringen bei dem Wind ... aber mal schauen ....
hast Bilder von den Dorschen ? 
denke zur Not werden wir halt auch das Flachwasser im Kandschutz unsicher machen wenn es wegen Wind und Wellen nicht weiter raus geht .... :m


----------



## Luzifer (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hi Knurri!

Schade das ihr so ein Wetter habt aber ich wünsche euch allen trotzdem ein guten Fang und Spaß ,  #g den habe ich auch Morgen.  :#2:  #g  :#2:


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Kurzer Lagebericht von der Küste.
Nach 9 Tagen Sturm ging es gestern endlich mal wieder raus.
Ich hatte sogar das Vergnügen einen Member aus dem AB zu führen.
Da in letzter Zeit das Schleppen mit dem Wobler sehr erfolgversprechend ist, schlug ich also vor es gleich zu versuchen.
Also gleich zwei Rapalas aus meiner Kiste gezogen und los ging es.
Schon nach 20m der erste Kontakt.
So lief es den ganzen Tag und wir konnten reichlich Dorsche fangen, mussten uns aber immer beeilen die
Wobler auf den Grund zu bekommen, da auch die Hornhechte gefallen daran gefunden hatten.
Heute ist wieder Land unter angesagt.
Der Wind strengt sich mal wieder richtig an.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Luzifer (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Das Wetter ist bei uns auch sch...  schon seit Tagen.

Der Fang sieht Klasse aus. #6


----------



## angeltreff (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Bilder ...



Ich verklage Dich. Wegen seelischer Grausamkeit.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hey Olaf,
wolltest du nicht Pfingsten auch mal vorbei kommen?


----------



## angeltreff (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Jörg, ich habe schon im Terminforum gestöbert und gesehen, dass Ihr in Meschendorf seit. Ich kann es noch nicht genau sagen, will aber auf jeden Fall mal vorbeikommen. Wahrscheinlich Sonntag und dieses mal werde ich Euch auch finden.


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

@Knurri

Wie bekommst du die Wobbler denn auf Tiefe? Oder schnappen sich die Dorsche die Dinger im Mittelwasser?


----------



## goeddoek (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Knurri
> 
> Wie bekommst du die Wobbler denn auf Tiefe? Oder schnappen sich die Dorsche die Dinger im Mittelwasser?




Das würd mich auch interessieren, Knurri. Kannst Du uns ein paar Infos geben.
Auch bezügl. der verwendeten Modelle, so unter Kumpels  |bla: |bla: #h


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

ja beim Schleppen fängt man mehr Dorsche als man denken mag !
und die hauen dann richtig rein in die Ruten ! |supergri
macht richtig Laune !!!
war am Sa vor Grobro unterwegs - 8 Dorsche auf Gummi - aber nix richtig großes ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hi Leute
Ich schleppe mit einen 18cm langen Rapala.
Da die Dorsche zur Zeit nur 500m von der Küste stehen und es da nur 7m tief ist,
komme ich mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit locker runter.
Ich halte die Rute in der Hand.
Die Dorsche steigen ein als ob es morgen nichts mehr zu fressen gibt.
Und da ich den Rapale 30m-40m hinterm Boot führe, hat man auch noch einen schönen Drill.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ich hab ja nu so garkeine Schleppausrüstung. Geht es auch, wenn ich die Rute in der Hand behalte und die Bremse etwas weicher einstelle, damit sie mir beim Biss nicht aus der Hand gerissen wird :q .


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

denke vernünftige Rutenhalter sind bestimmt besser !
zum Schleppen kannst dann aber auch kräftigere Spinnruten nehmen und Stationärrollen ..... :m


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> denke vernünftige Rutenhalter sind bestimmt besser !
> zum Schleppen kannst dann aber auch kräftigere Spinnruten nehmen und Stationärrollen ..... :m



So was in der Art hatte ich vor :q ? Klär mich mal kurz auf, wie es dann weiter geht. Ich stecke die Rute in den Halter, stelle die Bremse halbfest ein und warte ab? Ist das so richtig? Den Biss erkenne ich dann einfach daran, dass die Bremse anspringt?

@Knurri

Hast du entsprechende Rutenhalter an deinen Leihbooten?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

@Sunny :

Wenn du deine Rute in der Hand behältst : Nimm einfach eine schwere Hechspinnrute

Wenn du die Rute ablegen willst : Hervorragend dafür geeignet sind die alten Vollglasruten (einfach mal im Keller rumwühlen) , die Rollenbremse sollte keinen all zu großen "Anlaufruck" haben ... ansonsten ruhig die Schnur etwas dicker wählen.

Und Wobbler : Nimm ausgesonderte Hechtwobbler,möglichst große .... sofern du die auf eine Tauchtiefe von 3-4 Metern bringen kannst,geit dat.
Meine allergößten Schleppdorsche habe ich bei 10 Metern Wassertiefe im Mittelwasser gefangen (Der Abstand zum Grund wirkt *nach meiner Meinung* selektiv) .

Uli


----------



## Stokker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja nu so garkeine Schleppausrüstung. Geht es auch, wenn ich die Rute in der Hand behalte und die Bremse etwas weicher einstelle, damit sie mir beim Biss nicht aus der Hand gerissen wird :q .


 
Das geht onewallfree ähh.. ich meine einwandfrei.
Wenn du mit 2 Ruten schleppst musst du die Bremse sowieso lockern, da du nur 2 Hände hast.
Eine davon ist meistens an der Pinne und die andere hängt Arbeitslos herum. Und  es knallt echt voll rein wenn einer beisst. Dann ist Geschwindigkeit angesagt. Motor ausschalten, andere Rute reinholen und dann.....drillen und sich fragen ob es ein ordentlicher ist oder nur ein gerade massiger Trickser.
Hach, Angeln ist schon was geiles...#6


----------



## ollidi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Ihr macht mich hier noch wahnsinnig. :q Ich habe gar keine Wobbler mehr, da ich die alle verschlissen habe und nur noch mit Jerks fische. Das sollte aber eigentlich auch gehen. :m


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht mich hier noch wahnsinnig. :q Ich habe gar keine Wobbler mehr, da ich die alle verschlissen habe und nur noch mit Jerks fische. Das sollte aber eigentlich auch gehen. :m



Wenn du die Jerks auf Tiefe bekommst ... die Wobbler laufen bei Zug einfach besser und gehen durch die Schaufel von selbst auf Tiefe ... wenn du das mit jerks hinbekommst hätte ich gern so einen. :m

Christian


----------



## ollidi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Klausi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Jerks auf Tiefe bekommst ... die Wobbler laufen bei Zug einfach besser und gehen durch die Schaufel von selbst auf Tiefe ... wenn du das mit jerks hinbekommst hätte ich gern so einen. :m


Ich denke mal mit einem 28 Gramm Spöket müsste das klappen. |kopfkrat 
Ich habe auch noch ein paar selbstgebaute. Die werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. :m
Wenn nicht: Wir müssen ja in Rerik die Karten und Wattis holen. :m


----------



## Klausi2000 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal mit einem 28 Gramm Spöket müsste das klappen.



Ohne Tauchschaufel oder Vorschaltblei, DipsyDiver o.Ä. wird der dir bei den geringsten Geschwindigkeiten auftreiben ... und eben nicht auf Tiefe gehen - aber einen Test ist es sicherlich wert ... :g

Christian


----------



## sunny (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Motor ausschalten, andere Rute reinholen und dann



Wieso muss ich denn den Motor ausschalten und die andere Rute einholen |kopfkrat . Reicht es nicht, wenn ich den Motor auf Leerlauf stelle? Und die andere Rute stört doch nicht beim Drillen oder?

Wie erkenne ich denn, ob ich mit der richtigen Geschwindig fahre? Nicht das der Wobbler durchs Wasser rast.


----------



## sundfisher (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

da kann man ja nur neidisch Glückwunsch sagen und hoffen dass einem beim nächsten mal auch eine Sternstunde beschertw ird.


----------



## Klausi2000 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wie erkenne ich denn, ob ich mit der richtigen Geschwindig fahre? Nicht das der Wobbler durchs Wasser rast.



Beginne so langsam wie es geht! Irgendwann merkst du am Zug des Wobblers ob die zu schnell oder zu langsam bist ... Schau dir den neben dem Boot laufenden Köder einfach an, läuft er gut, beißen auch die Fische ... 

Ich weiß, dass Viele auf  3 - 3,5 km/h für Dorsche schwören ... darunter hast du Schollen, darüber ... > 5km/h  die Chance auf Meerforellen und Lachse. Aber, hast du eine starke Strömung/Drift u.Ä. musst du diese mit berechnen.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Zur Zeit wird gut Dorsch gefangen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Lionhead (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit wird gut Dorsch gefangen.
> Gruß Knurri!


 
Moin Knurri, 
wie waren den die Bedingungen bei euch? Nebel? Wind? Strömung?
Stand der Dorsch tief oder flach?

Ich war am Wochenende in Weissenhaus. Bis 8.30 Uhr dicker Nebel.
Und dann den ganzen Tag 2 Nemos und 3 Hornhechte.

Komischerweise berichteten andere Angler davon, daß morgens der Dorsch gut gebissen hat.

Ich habe das erste Mal mit Wobbler geschleppt (15 cm Monster Mauler) und die beiden Dorsche waren nur wenig größer als der Wobbler.

Grüsse von

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Wetter war gut.
Es wurde sogar ein Dorsch von über 90cm gefangen.
Bernd hatte auch ein paar über 80cm.
Ein Steinbutt wurde auch gefangen.

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## hd-treiber (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Nöööööööö, ich glaubs nicht, Sonnabend Schneider zwischen Meschendorf und Kühlungsborn!!!!!!!!!!!:c :c :c 
Naja, mein Kumpel wenigstens mit 6 Dorschen vornewech....(sollte mich das trösten?|kopfkrat ) 
Is schon komisch, hatten so ziemlich das gleiche Tackle und die gleichen Köder. Alles probiert, von allen möglichen Sorten, Gewichten und Farben an Gummi, Pilker, Nachläufer mit Watti in allen möglichen Tiefen. Haben über dem trollegrund alles gegeben, sind danach richtig weit raus ins Tiefe - Fehlanzeige!
Wieder am Strand angekommen, stellte ich bei den anderen Anglern fest, dass wir den Tag mit unseren mageren Fängen keine Ausnahme waren.

Was solls, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, das ist halt Angeln..
Dafür hat das hammergeile Wetter für alles entschädigt#6 #6 #6 auch wenn es einen schönen Sonnebrand auf der Birne gab#t


----------



## Luzifer (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hi Knurri!
nach unser Norgetrip wird Rainer und ich mal hoch kommen zur Ostsee und dir die Fische weg fangen.  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*



			
				Luzifer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Knurri!
> nach unser Norgetrip wird Rainer und ich mal hoch kommen zur Ostsee und dir die Fische weg fangen.  :q


Wenn das dann nicht zu spät sein wird denn bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit und ich bin dann oft draußen gewesen. |rolleyes Morgen und übermorgen fahre ich schon mal mit Franky raus um ein paar Leos aus der See zu ziehen. :m


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ostsee-Dorsche*

Hei Ihr Dorschfreunde#h 
War am 11.6. auf`m Trollegrund vor Kü-born.Wir haben vom flachen(ca.4 m)bis ins tiefere gesucht und erst ab 18 m gefunden.Eigentlich gab es auch nur eine Stelle,die erfolgreich war.Trotz gleicher Tiefe und vom Echolot gleichen Angaben,links u. rechts davon nichts.Wir hatten bei absoluter Hitze,Flaute und wenig Drift insgesamt 10 Dorsche,alle ca 50 cm.Viele spuckten halbverdaute Sandaale aus.Gegen 16.00 Uhr mußten wir leider Schluß machen,aber der Sonnenbrand war ja schon herrlich.Jetzt bin ich eine Eidechse und häute mich.|rolleyes |supergri Machts gut,bis bald#6 ;Euer Kegelfisch


----------

